# Salvage yard tool holders



## bosephus (Jul 17, 2014)

So i was at the salvage yard today trying to scavange some bar stock to wittle on in my new lathe .
I found these tool holders in a bucket along with the three and a half inch williams lathe dog 

If they are worth anything id like to sell them on ebay and maybe make a few bucks to help tool up my little grizzle .
One tool holder is marked viking .. tje others micro insert and some numbers .. all except one are in good shape and seem ready to use .. one is missing the clamp thing and has the clamp bolt nroken off inbthe holder . 
Shank dia is 1 5/16 th "
The latje dog is a williams 3.5 inch .
So the hard question on the tool holders ... are they worth anything and how would it be best to list them on ebay if so .
If they arent worth anything im only out 4bucks


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2014)

Why sell them? Can't you use them on the Grizz?


----------



## dave2176 (Jul 18, 2014)

What size are the shanks? Can you give the numbers?
Dave


----------



## bosephus (Jul 18, 2014)

Yea i dont think they will be of much use to me ... a lil size referance pic


----------



## darkzero (Jul 18, 2014)

From what I've seen on ebay, generally the larger size shank tools like these go for much less. There's tons out there and aren't as commonly used as smaller shanks (I'm speaking in terms of the type of preople looking for this kind of stuff on ebay). Not many "average" users have large machines in their small shop or home & it's not common for the larger facilities that do use large lathes to look for stuff like that used. $10 - $25 is what I see them go for in that kind of used condition & if they use some what common inserts. At $4 ea you're still good if it's worth the time to sell them, if $4 for the lot then even better.

You could always mill them down to use in your lathe but you have to consider if your machine will suit the insert size & type. I generally try to stay away from milling shanks down unless it's only one size down from what my tool holders take. Many others don't care but there is a reason why tooling manufacturers make specific tool holders in the sizes they do.


----------



## bosephus (Jul 18, 2014)

Well i gave 4 bucks for the lot .. salvage yard and pay by the pound an all so no harm no foul if they dont bring any money on ebay ... the lathe dog should look just peachy hanging on my wall . 

But anyhoo shank size is one and fibe sixteenth inch .. ( 1 5/16 " ) 

The numbers are ...

Viking .. cm 431-53-c 

Micro insert tool holder numbers ..

Pam 260588 
Pam 260588
Pam 219286
Pam 222558
Pam 219286 ch-a


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 18, 2014)

bosephus said:


> Yea i dont think they will be of much use to me ... a lil size referance pic



Why _your_ photo remembers me _this_ photo?



:roflmao:

BTW, a dog of that size (yours, not mine) could become a very original lamp base, "industrial-punk" style.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 18, 2014)

Pretty sure you are right.... Just drill a hole in it and mount it...



bosephus said:


> yea i dont think they will be of much use to me ... A lil size referance pic


----------



## Ianagos (Oct 16, 2014)

Ill double your money if you want to send them to me.


----------

